# Seite durchsuchen lassen



## Blackylein (16. April 2005)

Hallo Leute!

 Ich möchte auf meiner Website gerne ein neues Tool einbauen. 
 Im rechten Bereich soll es eine Möglichkeit geben meine Site zu durchsuchen falls man etwas nicht findet. Ist so was in HTML möglich?

 MFG


----------



## Gudy (16. April 2005)

klare Antwort NEIN.

zum durchsuchen musst du ein Skript Sprach wie PHP benutzen.....


----------



## Blackylein (16. April 2005)

Schade ... da kann man halt nix machen.
 Trotzdem vielen Dank für die Antwort.


----------



## son gohan (16. April 2005)

Hallo,

zu Thema durchsuchen habe ich auch noch eine Frage. 

Wenn man das also mitt php machen muss, müssen dann alle Seiten die durchsucht werden sollen auch als php Dateien abgespeichert werden?


----------



## mov (16. April 2005)

Blackylein hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hallo Leute!
> 
> Ich möchte auf meiner Website gerne ein neues Tool einbauen.
> Im rechten Bereich soll es eine Möglichkeit geben meine Site zu durchsuchen falls man etwas nicht findet. Ist so was in HTML möglich?
> ...


Du könntest die google-Suche auf deiner Seite einbauen. Dazu musst du nur beim AdSense Programm aufgenommen werden und deine Seite + Unterseiten müssen im Index sein.

@feh Nein müssen sie nicht.


----------



## Blackylein (17. April 2005)

mov hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Du könntest die google-Suche auf deiner Seite einbauen. Dazu musst du nur beim AdSense Programm aufgenommen werden und deine Seite + Unterseiten müssen im Index sein.


 
 Leider is das nicht gratis und das Geld ist es mir ehrlich gesagt nicht Wert.


----------



## SilentWarrior (17. April 2005)

> Wenn man das also mitt php machen muss, müssen dann alle Seiten die durchsucht werden sollen auch als php Dateien abgespeichert werden?


Nein, das ist nicht nötig. Theoretisch kannst du die Dateien in irgendeinem Format abspeichern (z. B. *.feh ) - solange PHP sie mit [phpf]fopen[/phpf] lesen kann.


----------



## mov (17. April 2005)

Blackylein hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Leider is das nicht gratis und das Geld ist es mir ehrlich gesagt nicht Wert.


Hm ich dachte eigentlich, dass man dafür Geld bekommt.  Ich hab es bis jetzt nochnicht persönlich getestet aber bin mir damit recht sicher. Oder hast du dich da schon genauer erkundigt?

@SilentWarrior Ich war schneller.


----------



## Blackylein (17. April 2005)

mov hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hm ich dachte eigentlich, dass man dafür Geld bekommt.  Ich hab es bis jetzt nochnicht persönlich getestet aber bin mir damit recht sicher. Oder hast du dich da schon genauer erkundigt?


 
 Hast recht 
 ich bin gleich durch die Worte "Rechnungen" und "Schecks" abgeschreckt worden und da hab ich dann gar nicht mehr weiter gelesen.


----------



## SilentWarrior (17. April 2005)

> SilentWarrior Ich war schneller.


... d'oh! Da war ich wohl mal wieder etwas unkonzentriert beim Lesen. :-(


----------



## son gohan (17. April 2005)

Hallo,

herzlichen Dank für die Hinweise. Also mit PHP könnte ich alle Seiten meines Webprojektes durchsuchen lassen? Das wäre nicht schlecht so eine Suchfunktion!

Kann mir jemand eine Kleine Beispielseite schenken, welche ich auf meine Server laden kann um mal zu testen wie das so funktioniert?

Wenn ich selbst in der Lage wäre so eine Seite zu erstellen würde ich das ehrlich selber machen, aber bei PHP weis ich nur wie man den Orndnern mit einem FTP Programm irgendwelche Rechte vergibt um fertige und am besten kostenlose PHP Scripte zu installieren.


----------



## mov (17. April 2005)

http://www.php-resource.de/scripte/browsesub/PHP/Search/1/

Da solltest du fündig werden.


----------



## son gohan (17. April 2005)

Hallo, 

super Link mit vielen kostenlosen Suchfunktionen, danke sehr.

Was mich noch interissieren würde. Die meisten Suchscripts zeigen einem ja immer nur den Titel der Seite und etwas Text, wenn ich aber sowas wie Bilder mit Text usw. wie man das von Preissuchenmaschienen kennt haben will, dann werde ich doch über eine Datenbank mit Mysol usw. nicht hinweckkommen, stimmts?

Und wenn das der Fall sein sollte, müste ich dann eigentlich jedes Suchergebniss vorher erst einmal definiren, also zusammenstellen, was ja viel arbeit kostet? Den von Mysol weist ich nicht mal ob ich das richtig geschrieben habe und das wars auch schon.

gruß
feh


----------



## Dennis Wronka (17. April 2005)

Du kannst auch Bilder in den Suchergebnissen darstellen lassen.
Dazu wirst Du wohl den Source HTML-Files durchsuchen muessen, dann sollte es kein Problem sein Bilder mit auszugeben.
Mit MyS*Q*L die Suchergebnisse zu definieren duerfte wohl etwas sehr umstaendlich sein, besonders wenn Du mal was an den Seiten aenderst, dann musst Du auch gleich wieder die Datenbank anpassen.


----------



## son gohan (17. April 2005)

Hallo,

wo kann ich mehr darüber erfahren wie ich Bilder mit dem den Source HTML-Files durchsuchen lassen kann?

Wiee muss ich mir das vorstellen bzw. wie wird es aussehen?

Und ist es schwer zu machen, reichen mir meine kleinen Kentnisse in HTML und CSS dafür?


----------



## mov (17. April 2005)

feh hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Und ist es schwer zu machen, reichen mir meine kleinen Kentnisse in HTML und CSS dafür?


HTML und CSS wird da sicher nicht reichen. Das ganze wird dann über PHP laufen.

edit: zu den Bildern würde ich sagen, dass es etwa nach folgendem Muster laufen müsste. Du durchsuchst den HTML Code nach dem <img src> Teil und wertest dann den Bereich zwischen den "" aus. Aber wie gesagt nur mit PHP oder Perl ....


----------



## son gohan (17. April 2005)

Hallo,

schade, aber was solls, hab ich mir fast schon gedacht. Nun so ein wenig PHP traue ich mir aber doch schon zu.

Ich denke dafür brauch ich jetzt nicht die ganze Sprache zu lernen.

Aber wenn man jetzt mit PHP die Seite durchsucht nach img Tags, dann würden doch bei einigen Seiten mehrere img Tags vorkommen oder kann man das auch begrenzen.

Wo finde ich ein Beispiel so eine Suchfunktion mit Bildern muss ich haben!


----------



## akrite (17. April 2005)

feh hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ich denke dafür brauch ich jetzt nicht die ganze Sprache zu lernen.


...nein nicht die ganze Sprache aber woher willst Du wissen ob es sich um Adjektive, Verben oder Nomen handelt , nur so als Analogie, es nützt nix nur Teile zu lernen ...


> Aber wenn man jetzt mit PHP die Seite durchsucht nach img Tags, dann würden doch bei einigen Seiten mehrere img Tags vorkommen oder kann man das auch begrenzen.


... da lauert schon die nächste Falle, es gibt ja auch img-Tags, die zum Layout gehören und wohl nicht zu den Suchergebnissen zählen sollen... 


> Wo finde ich ein Beispiel so eine Suchfunktion mit Bildern muss ich haben!


...in jedem gutem PHP-Buch z.B. 

....ich weiß auch nicht wieso die Frage nach Suchmaschinen hier immer wieder gestellt werden  Wenn man die Suchfunktion im Forum genutzt hätte, hätte man schon einen solchen Thread gefunden ;-)

Grüße
Andreas


----------



## son gohan (18. April 2005)

Hallo akrite,

das hört sich ja ein wenig danach an als ob du eine gute Suchfunktion für mich kennst die ich benutzen kann mit Bilder usw.

Ich danke dir schon mal im Voraus für deine herzliche Hilfe beim Suchen.

gruß
feh


----------



## Blackylein (25. April 2005)

Ich hab mich jetzt mal in meiner Schule umgehört (es ist ja die Intranet-Site der Schule) und leider haben wir kein .htaccess

 Auf welcher Technologie basiert die Suche dieser Seite?

http://fhcms.fh-stpoelten.ac.at/content

 Vielen DAnk schon mal.

 MFG
 Carina


----------



## akrite (25. April 2005)

...es gibt da nicht wirklich ein Hinweis auf ein Such-Skript o.Ä. ! Generell kann man aber sagen , es gibt mindestens 2 Technologien für eine Site-bezogene Suchmaschine :

- Eine Datenbank (MySQL, SQLite o.ä.) , die mittels php,asp,jsp befragt wird und automatisch auf dem neuesten Stand ist
- ein indiziertes Textfile(quasi-Datenbank) , die mittels JavaScript oder php durchsucht wird. Dieses Textfile muß manuell aktualisiert werden

bei letzteren und JavaSkript, ist es möglich eine Website auf CD zu brennen und ohne Webserver-Technik durchsuchen zu lassen (Wikipedia-CD z.B.)

...übrigens dieses Thema ist mittlerweile wert als FAQ auf genommen zu werden - es langweilt !

Grüße
Andreas


----------



## son gohan (26. April 2005)

Hallo,

wie nennt sich den die Technik die ich benutze mit PHP wo der Titel der Seiten mit Beschreibung angeziegt wird? Hier muss man doch nichts aktuallisieren, einmal die Seiten erstellt und das Script durchsucht diese?


----------



## akrite (26. April 2005)

feh hat gesagt.:
			
		

> wie nennt sich den die Technik die ich benutze mit PHP wo der Titel der Seiten mit Beschreibung angeziegt wird?


...hängt davon ab, ob Du in einer indezierten Datei suchst oder jedesmal neu=zeitaufwendig die Seiten nach den Strings durchsuchen läßt - bei php brauchst Du auf jedenfall einen Server im Hintergrund !


> Hier muss man doch nichts aktuallisieren, einmal die Seiten erstellt und das Script durchsucht diese?


...wenn sich die Seite wirklich nicht ändert=aktualisiert wird, kannst Du mit einer indezierten Datei arbeiten und brauchst nur JavaScript und KEINEN Server im Hintergrund.

Grüße
Andreas


----------



## son gohan (26. April 2005)

Hi,

also um es mal nicht zu kompliziert zu machen, ich benutze die Suchfunktion von http://webdesign.weisshart.de/suchen.php  die scheint richtig einfach zu installiert zu sein und zu funken. 

Wenn ich damit meine Seiten durchsuche und ab und die Seiten aktuallisiere, muss ich dann etwa irgendwas ander Suchfunktion ändern, ich glaube doch nict.

Aber da ich keine Ahnung von all dem Zeug habe denke ich dich einfach falsch verstanden zu haben.

gruß
feh


----------



## akrite (27. April 2005)

...mit diesem Skript kannst auch Du nix falsch machen ! Nimm es und setzt es ein, nur bitte keine Threads mit dem Thema Suchmaschine innerhalb der eigenen Site mehr ...

Danke
Andreas


----------



## son gohan (28. April 2005)

Hallöchen,



> Nimm es und setzt es ein, nur bitte keine Threads mit dem Thema Suchmaschine innerhalb der eigenen Site mehr


 
@ akrite, nur zur Info kleiner,

ich mache so viele Treads wie ich Lust dazu habe. Solche Kommentare kannst du dir also in Zukunft ruhig sparen !  

:: The Gangster The Killer and The Dope Dealer ::


----------



## akrite (28. April 2005)

...nur die Frage wie lange noch ;-)  

...ich habe Dir vor Wochen angeboten eine entsprechende Suchmaschine für die eigene Site zur Verfügung zu stellen...

...wenn der Herr Dein Hirte ist und es Dir angeblich an nichts mangelt, warum hat er Dich nicht mit Etikette versorgt ;-)  ?

Grüße
Andreas


----------



## son gohan (28. April 2005)

Der Herr ist mein Hirte, was du sicher nichts verstehts, sonst würdest du dich nicht drüber lustig machen !

Ja du hast mir vor einigen Wochen so eine Suche angeboten aber das hat sich für mich etwas zu kompliziert angehört.

Die Suchefunktion von http://webdesign.weisshart.de/suchen.php hat mich auch schon enttäuscht, Sie passt nicht zu meiner ANvigation, wenn man dort ein Suchwort eingibt, dann werden die Suchergebnisse immer in einer such.php angezigt, aber wenn jemand seine Suche von der Fitness.html macht, dann ist das Wort Fintness z.B markiert in der Navigation, wenn von dort aus jemand ein Suchanfrage startet werden die Ergebnisse in der such.php angezigt und das past nicht mehr zur NAvigation und ist e so.

Das du mir sagst das ich keine Treads mehr öffnen sollte für irgendein Thema gefällt mir nicht, für wen hälst du dich. 

P.S Etikette ist ein Fremdwort für Schwule. Benehmen sagt man hier eher in Deutschland dazu.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (28. April 2005)

feh hat gesagt.:
			
		

> P.S Etikette ist ein Fremdwort für Schwule. Benehmen sagt man hier eher in Deutschland dazu.


Du bist so'n bissl krank, oder? Dass man sich eine eloquenten Ausdrucksweise bemuehen kann zeugt keineswegs homosexuellen Tendenzen.
Du hast ja bislang einen vernuenftigen Eindruck gemacht, jedoch ist was ich hier lese echt uebel.

@both: Kinder, nich zanken.


----------



## son gohan (28. April 2005)

Hi,

ohne etwas Streit fühle ich mich nicht als Mann. Ausserdem habe ich nicht damit angefangen, weil ich sowas gar nicht nötig habe. Aber wenn jemand meint mir so was wie Treads öffnen verbieten zu wollen und ich gerdae Lust dazu habe, dann äußere ich mich halt auch etwas Nivoloser.

Immerhin ist es doch zimlich Sinnlos so ein Kommentar  





> wenn der Herr Dein Hirte ist und es Dir angeblich an nichts mangelt, warum hat er Dich nicht mit Etikette versorgt


 abzulassen, es sei den man hat Lust sich mit jemanden anzulegen. Ich kann zwar auch drüber weckschauen, aber mir macht es eigentlich auch Spaß etwas Streit anzufangen (alte Gewohnheit). Aber wenn ich Streit anfange dann bitte auch richtig und nicht solche Schwulen Kommentare.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (28. April 2005)

Hier will sich niemand streiten, aber Du solltest mal ueberlegen was Dir das bringt: moeglicherweise eine Verwarnung/Sperrung durch die Mods.
Und das ist es doch nicht wert, oder?

Und Du kannst wohl auch kaum bestreiten, dass Du in der letzten Zeit so einige Threads geoeffnet hast. Ich will Dir jetzt nicht vorwerfen das waeren zu viele gewesen fuer einen User in so kurzer Zeit; wenn Du Fragen hast, dann stell sie ruhig. Mir ist aber auch aufgefallen, dass sie oft aehnlicher Natur waren und es deshalb vielleicht angebrachter gewesen waere in einem bereits zuvor geoeffneten Thread anzusprechen. Besonders erinnere ich mich da an die  XHTML-Geschichte. 
Du machst mir zumindest den Anschein lernbereit zu sein, im Gegensatz zu einigen Usern denen ich hier bereits begegnet bin, die hier ankommen und einfach nur nach dem Motto: "ich hab eine Idee, und ihr muesst das fuer mich machen weil ich zu doof bin" posten.

Also, jetzt gebt Ihr euch beide ein dickes Kuesschen und alles ist wieder gut. 



			
				Bibel hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Und ihr sollt nicht den Hund eures Nachbarn daran hindern den Schwager eurer Stiefschwester zu beissen, denn seines Herrchens Urenkel wird der Nichte der Schwaegerin 3. Grades einen Stiefsohn schenken.


----------



## son gohan (28. April 2005)

Hallo reptiler,

wie ich sehe bist du ein Mensch mit Verstand. Das freut mich doch. 

Ich habe viele Treads geöffnet weil ich viele Fragen habe, die sicher meist ähnlich sind, aber ich denke wenn die Antworter zu meinen Fragen nicht immer so kurz vor Schluss und Klärung der Fragen abblocken würden dann würde sich alles auch in einem Tread mit 4-5 Seiten klären lassen.

Und ja ich bin nicht Faul, nur habe ich Probleme mit Websprachen lernen. Aber da ich ja immerhin etwas Ahnung habe kann ich mich drüber unterhalten und das sollte man hier auch machen. 

Ich kann es auch absolut nicht leiden wenn jemand hier nachfrägt wegen irgendwelcher Ideen die er selbst nicht lösen kann. Aber da ich auch schon etwas länger am Start bin hier sollte akrite auch einAuge zudrücken.

@akrite , jo, hat Spaß gemacht deine zwei Aussagen zu lesen, aber ich hoffe das du nicht beleidigt bist und mir trozdem weiterhin schön helfen tust, den anscheinden hast du von Websprachen doch etwas mehr Ahnung als ich. Und das ich so gereizt regiere auf dein Tread hat auch nur damit zu tun das ich zurzeit etwas unter Stress stehe weil ich meine Pläne nicht durchsetzten kann. Also verges es mal schnell wieder. 

So, und jetzt noch schnell ein "Bitte um Entschuldigung ehrenwürdiger akrite, Master of the Univers".

So und damit ist jetzt wieder alles beim alten.

P.S. noch an alle. in wirklichkeit bin ich unbesiegbar.  

grüßchen
feh


----------



## c2uk (28. April 2005)

feh hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Treads


 
 Nur weil es letztens zu Ungenauigkeiten bezüglich dessen kam, es heisst "Threads", so etwas wie Treads gibt es nicht in dem Bezug.


----------



## son gohan (28. April 2005)

Hallo,

kein Kommentar. ;-]


----------

